# We want to move to portugal, :problems:



## Brian Schofield

Hi All, This is Brian and Kath, We want to move to central portugal and buy a property, What do we need, I-E, I was told I need a portugese bank account?, Also some sort of card from the goverment before I can procced, Is this true any advice.


----------



## kaz101

Welcome Brian. 

I'm an expat in Australia but I'm sure someone will be along soon with advice on Portugal.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## synthia

I'll copy your thread to the Portugal forum, in the By Country section, to increase your audience a bit.


----------



## Mamacats

Hello Brian,
I am an American living in Portugal for the past 14-15 years.
Your best bet is to contact the American Embassy located in Portugal for this information. 
I can tell you there are Portuguese banks in American that would be more than willing to allow you to open a bank account.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## omostra06

Hi There
You need to get a fiscal card from the financial dept of the gov, easy to get just need your passport costs around 7 euros. then you can open a bank account,

for good info on moving to central Portugal, living, working and buying property, take a look at the information guides on the gekkoportugal website

(SNIP)
A guide to Living, working and buying property in Central Portugal: Houses, Farms, Apartments, Cottages, Building Plots, Villas


----------



## bhbloom

Hi Brian
We have almost competed the purchase of a holiday property close to Coimbra and so have had to get a Fiscal number and a Portuguese bank account.
To get a Fiscal number , you must have a permanent address in Portugal. ( we did not know this and made a trip to Lisbon, got to the office, queded for 3 hours and were refused.)
You can either go to the office with your paperwork and a Portuguese resident and use their address or
Get your lawyer to do it for you. ( which is what we did)

Once you have the Fiscal you can open a bank account.
We used a branch of BES in London, we went along with what ever paperwork they specified and signed the forms.
The account we chose has a current and a savings account which are linked.
If the balance in the current account drops below a certain value, it is refilled from the savings account automatically.
Hopefully, after setting up direct debits for utilities etc, I will not have to worry about going overdrawn and wont have to obsessively check the accounts, which can be done on Internet.

Basil Bloom


----------



## santaanita

not quite right about the fiscal number, its not that you need to have a permanet address just someones address you can use untill you do have your own.we used our solicitors address to get our fiscal number then you can open a bank account then you can purchase a prop then you can change your fiscal address.


----------



## santaanita

sorry just goes to show i should read threads more carefully.


----------



## jorgemac23

Hi Brian
My family & I moved New Jersey U.S.A to Aveiro 4 years ago, then we decided to move to the Algarve (a good move for us) anyway go to this site they have allot of info on what you need.
Since I'm new I'm not allowed to give you the web address to (SNIP) but maybe you can get it anyway it's not pt.

Good luck
jorgemac23


----------



## PaulDeNoruega

*cartão de contribuinte*

You will need to know someone that is a Portuguese resident. Ore use some professional company who offers this service. To get the Fiscal card you must _appoint a fiscal representative - who must be Portuguese resident (of any nationality). 

The fiscal card may be requested at any tax office, by any Portuguese, EU or third country citizen or by his legal representative. A provisional fiscal card will be issued at the time of the request. The definitive card will be sent to the domicile of the card owner or of his legal representative. The applicant must present a valid identification document, such as a ID card or passport. _

To open a bank account you will need following documents;

Passport / ID Card (certified copy)
Birth Certificate / or Marriage (*) (certified copy)
(*) Marriage Certificate-only valid if it states 'BOTH' parents names
Nº Contribuinte (Fiscal Nº)-(Issued in Portugal)
Proof of address: Utility Bills (ie Water, Gas, Electricity, Council Tax, etc)
Bank Statements (last 3)


----------



## irene

Hi Brian, You willneed a bank account of course .But you do notneed a form from the government. why not pop into the library and pick up a book on buying and living in Portugal. or check the web for hints. Rene.


----------



## vera

I am ex British citizen, relocating from South Africa to Portugal next month. Did you find yr relocating easy?
Vera


----------



## JACKLANE

Hi i am looking at buying a holiday home in portugal, location within 45mins of lisbon airport. I do not mind be slightly inland as long as their is a lake or river around. A 3 bed apartment or house would be great. I looked on websites but get lost with to much info and i am looking for advice and recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## omostra06

Take a look at our gekkoportugal website, we have lots of information for anyone thinking about moving to Central Portugal.

GekkoPortugal: A guide to Living, working and buying property in Central Portugal


----------



## silvers

Hi Jack,
It really all depends on your budget. If you want to send me an email at [email protected] and I will try to help you as much as I can. I do not charge for my help.


----------



## Atkin

Brian Schofield said:


> Hi All, This is Brian and Kath, We want to move to central portugal and buy a property, What do we need, I-E, I was told I need a portugese bank account?, Also some sort of card from the goverment before I can procced, Is this true any advice.


Hi Brian - My folks live in Portugal as does my best friends - ys you do need a Portugal Bank account but it is easily acquired with the normal paperwork.....good luck


----------

